# Pics. of my 99 Altima



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

I still got a ways to go, new paint and new wing will be on before Nopi in Sept.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/jksstar

mod list:
Stillen strut bar
e-bay coil overs (love them)
Stillen 4 to 1 header
full custom 2 1/2 exhaust to a obx muffler
Pace racing cai
grounding wires
VIS Xtreme body Kit, fully molded in
shaved door moldings
ricer tail lights
apc wing (will be gone soon)
17x7 Team 5 Zigen Fire ball rims
Kumho 711 215-45-17
and some small things


future mods
new wing
new paint (theres a photo chop of it on page 3)
Zex dry kit
front seats out of a S13 (already have, just need to get them coved to macth)

tell me what ya'll think


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont like any of it... especially the aluminum wing and the euro tails.. sorry bro


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

psulemon said:


> dont like any of it... especially the aluminum wing and the euro tails.. sorry bro


thats fine, I don't do my car for everyone esle to like, I do it for me



Thanks for being honest


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

It's respectable and not too ricey for an Altima.....


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

It looks much better with the new rims and the drop. Im not a big fan of the front bumper and the wing. Other than that its looks good.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not my style..but i give u credit. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're definitely improving
i like it 10x better the new way

not my style...but everyone has to have thier own style

its something different


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

thanks, its still got a ways to go.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

take off you as you called em " ricer taillights, heat em up n open em, and either paint the chrome part either flat black, or get em sprayed to match the body color. and ya get a wing thats lower, and flows with the car. other than that sweet setup.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

i like the flipflop paint job u wanna get done it looks pretty cool to me, and the new rims look way better. how much did it cost to get the bumpers molded?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> i like the flipflop paint job u wanna get done it looks pretty cool to me, and the new rims look way better. how much did it cost to get the bumpers molded?


Thanks, I'm going to start on the paint in the next two weeks, and it cost me bout $40 to do the bumpers. Do all the body and paint work myself.


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

AL_Sentra, you are not to far from me, you should ride down for a weekend


----------

